# Black ghost shrimp ?



## darkfury18

I have a really black ghost shrimp in my tank.. anyone seen something like this? What caused it?


----------



## evercl92

I've had ghost shrimp turn reds, greens, a little black, but not quite so much of the body as yours. I think it is caused by what the eat, algaes, left over food, and such.


----------



## marusempai

Also by what kind of background they are on -- when I buy mine, the fish store has them on white gravel, so they are very clear, but my tank has dark grey gravel, so they get black striping for camoflage. Cunning little creatures.


----------



## darkfury18

i have a few in there, only this one is dark...


----------



## Desert_Damsel

I had a female ghost shrimp who turned black with aquamarine stripes she seemed perfectly healthy but stopped eating when she berried... the eggs didn't hatch either  my male never changed color though so your black shrimp my simply be female.


----------



## stepheus

we demand that you raise her babies. LOL. its really beautiful. maybe by the end of this yr we ll have a new strain of fauna from you


----------



## Nicnet

So what ever happened with your dark ghost shrimp? Mine was completely clear when I got it from my bro, but now it's kinda similar in color. I'm thinking possibly from the black sand I am using. I've heard they can somewhat color change.


----------



## APlantedAquarium

That's awesome, I wish my ghost shrimp would do that...


----------



## Se7eN

Dude, something is wrong with your ghost.... just sayin....


----------



## CL0NE1

I have kept ghost shrimp for years and what I have found many interesting things about them:

1) When I catch them from the lakes around here, they are different color based on the lake I catch them in. Lake marion has pasty white ghost shrimp, they almost look albino. This is most likely due to the lake being a very fine light tan sand and tall grass. Lake Hatchineha has more clear ghost shrimp. This is probably due to the lake being murky and less grass.

2) When I put them into a fish tank, they always turn clear with bands on the top of their tail.

3) When I consistantly put too much flakes in the tank, they get colors like red and orange spots on their tail fin, their antenea turn white with a bit of red near their head. Without so much flake to eat, they lose some of that color.

As far as them becoming dark like that, I usually only see it in some females and it is usually when they get older. As the females age, their colors become more distinct.

And dispite what I have read online about ghost shrimp, mine have always been agressive about flake food and they definitely do not surrender it to even glass catfish.


----------



## trit0n2003

Your shrimp just has a good tan going on.. lol jk


----------



## bryanmc1988

never seen a black ghost shrimp before kinda ugly lol


----------



## Aquat

If I could get a on going generation of those black Ghost Shrimps, I'd be happy... and rich. Haha jk.


----------

